# OEM HID movement when going over bumps?



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

should I expect the beam pattern to jump around a lil going over expansion joints on the freeway or over regular bumps in the road?
just wondering what I should expect. 
I think the pass side headlight is giving a lil too much movement. then again, it could be normal

thanks a bunch


----------



## Mr. VR (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (abe1.8t)*

If you have done suspension work of your car, the so called "shake" is actually caused by the bulbs "arc" breaking when you hit a bump of some sort. It is just much more pronounced with HIDs...looks like a shake but it's not.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (Mr. VR)*








i'm not so sure about that...if anything, HID is MORE RESISTANT to vibration/shock than halogen or incandescent is. i guess i won't say that it can't happen, but i've never heard of or seen such a thing...and i've watched HID go through OEM vib/shock tests.
how do you propose this happens?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (abe1.8t)*

My headlight was lose. The 2 screws covered by the bumper. I have stock headlights, but could be the same thing.


----------



## Mr. VR (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (EternalMind)*

Yes they are resistant to shock and vibration but the arc between the terminals do "break" causing the "flickering" effect. Nater and I discussed this a year ago...I also thought there was something loose inside the housing. But apparently, the "arc" does break.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (Mr. VR)*

guess i will have to follow somebody around with them looking so I can figure this out. Maybe some of the internals are loose? it does not happen alot, but I do notice it when I am going over large bumps. I am going to pull them this weekend and see what I can come up with.
thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anybody else experience this?


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (Mr. VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. VR* »_Yes they are resistant to shock and vibration but the arc between the terminals do "break" causing the "flickering" effect. Nater and I discussed this a year ago...I also thought there was something loose inside the housing. But apparently, the "arc" does break.

did you (and nater) ever come to a technical conclusion about what was actually happening to cause the arc to "break"? electrical issue/connection in lightsource? in ballast? in high voltage cable? i'm very curious.


----------



## abcfob (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (abe1.8t)*

This happens to me as well. I have just been hoping that that is how it works. 
It happens to me while going over some crazy uneven surfaces, because San Diego has no money to pave any of these roads properly. It seems like its "jiggling". Hope nothing is wrong.


_Modified by abcfob at 10:21 AM 1-10-2006_


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (abcfob)*

i've only heard this happen with the OEM HID kits for some reason.
i have an aftermarket Philips/Hella Kit w/D2S Bulbs and i've never had anything like that happen to me.
so i hope you guys figure this out soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (abcfob)*

Yeah my 7 month old oem hids do the same thing








It acts like the "blub" is loose.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (John Edward)*

call me crazy, but i still think this has way more to do with mechanical mounting than potential arc "breaking." there are a lot of complaints with the OEM HID adjusters, so it could be that...or the mounting of the HL to the vehicle...


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (EternalMind)*

i agree, what I am describing is definately not arc "breaking"
Im going to try and re adjust them tonight and see if I can get them tightened up.
ill check all mounting points also
thanks


----------



## Mr. VR (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (abe1.8t)*

Here's a quote from our discussion last year - hoep it makes sense.
I've got the same problem.
But I bet a million bucks that if you had someone else drive your car and you drove theirs in front over bumps that "flicker" is not visable to other drivers.
Since it's the ENTIRE housing and not just the reflector flickering you don't get that loose headlight look if you are the other driver.
Test it out...you'll see for yourself. And while it may annoy you as the driver I can assure you that others do not see it the way you do (unless they look at your light output ON THE ROAD as you go over the bumps. Most likely they will be looking at your actual light source (ie. projector).


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (Mr. VR)*

Mr. VR
you read my mind.
im gonna have a budy drive it tonight so I can see whats goin on.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (abe1.8t)*

VR, the quote you posted from the old conversation seems to support physical movement and not arc "breaking." (which i understand is what the OP is looking for, so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there)
for my own understanding though, do you have anything from the old conversation to better describe the arc breaking, and more specifically, what supposedly causes it? again, i've never heard of this and would like to better understand it.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (EternalMind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalMind* »_
did you (and nater) ever come to a technical conclusion about what was actually happening to cause the arc to "break"? electrical issue/connection in lightsource? in ballast? in high voltage cable? i'm very curious.

I never came to a conclusion that it was the arc breaking. I have always believed that it is quite simply the entire housing vibrating over bumps.
I am almost 100% confident in that theory now that I just bought a 2005 Passat.
With that "semi-loose" stock suspension I see the cutoff on both of my low beam lights "rattle" or "shake" going over bumps.
I have W8 OEM HID's that I'll be installing and if it's barely noticeable with my halogens it'll be much more noticeable with the HIDs.
It's quite simply the nature of the beast. Almost EVERY car out there does it. It's only the guru's like us that complain.
Nobody else on the road sees it...b/c it's not like the actual bulb is shaking or the reflector was loose inside.
For example: Ever see a truck coming at you (say, a dump truck or trash truck) that has a loose bulb or loose reflector inside?
The light appears to be literally shaking and is very noticable to you.
This shake is a shake of the entire housing and is not noticeable to oncoming drivers. 
Many people expect that it will look like that to others, then they don't notice it when other "hid drivers" drive by...and think it's just happening to them. 
Not true. Look down on the ground while a bimmer drives over some bumps at "speed"...if you catch it at the perfect time to look, you'll see it. I have on a number of occasions.
So, come to terms with it. You can't stop it. But what you can do to make sure it's not excessive, is just tighten the lamps down and make sure your radiator support isn't loose or anything.
But for the record, I don't believe it necessarily to be the arc moving or disconnecting, etc...
Good luck


----------



## Mr. VR (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (nater)*

Thanks for the clarification Nate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I do agree that due to the fact the the lights a significantly brighter, a slight "bump" creates an elevated level of awareness/sensitivity to the driver making "us" believe that a whole lot of shaking is going on.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (Mr. VR)*

For the past few days all I found myself doing was staring at other cars beam patterns as they went over bumps.








much appreciated


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
But for the record, I don't believe it necessarily to be the arc moving or disconnecting, etc...


thanks for the clarification...that's more along the lines of what i understand (based on experience with lamp mounting and HID sources). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_It's quite simply the nature of the beast. Almost EVERY car out there does it. It's only the guru's like us that complain.

Yeah, I agree with this. I've always noticed this on cars that come with HID's from the factory. When they hit a bump it does kind of create a jiggle or flicker effect, I just always assumed it was the automatic levelers re-adjusting back down on the road from the shock of the bump.
Because when a bright or blue-ish light flashes/flickers in my rear view mirror I always look back immediately thinking it's a cop. I'm located in New Jersey so potholes, bumps, ruts and all that other good stuff are all over our roads and I always see this with various car manufacturer's OEM HID's...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (Mr. VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. VR* »_Thanks for the clarification Nate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I do agree that due to the fact the the lights a significantly brighter, a slight "bump" creates an elevated level of awareness/sensitivity to the driver making "us" believe that a whole lot of shaking is going on.

Yea, for sure. The problem is, it'll never go away until an automobile manufacturer actually designs some type of suspension for the lights. Most lamps are attached via the radiator support area...
How much do you think the front end of your car (or any other car for that matter) vibrates as you drive over certain surfaces? 
What would make the lights immune to those vibratory forces? 
Nothing, really. Unless you install some type of shocks (now that would be funny).
here's an idea: Maybe you could use some very small rubber washers and reinstall the lamps. This *may* help - although I'm not sure how much.
I noticed on my brothers new Ford F250 how the lights were barely tight on that thing. You could use your hand and they would move oh ever so slightly. 
I just don't think the mfr's think it's that big of a deal - which I kinda agree with them on. It's not noticeable except for us light freaks.


----------



## 00boravr6 (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (nater)*

my oem hids do it as well and i always thought my adjusters broke...at least now i know what the deal is...i feel better now...


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (00boravr6)*

^^have you checked your adjusters (by adjusting them a little and seeing if the aim changes) to confirm they are OK? depending on how bad it is "bouncing," it could be normal or the adjusters.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (EternalMind)*

just FYI: in general, HID "flutter" is more obvious than that of halogen due to the sharp cutoff of HID. you've got extremely bright light below the horizontal cutoff line (much more than halogen) and virtually no light above it (generally much less than halogen). as a result, this HID projection is much easier to see moving than a halogen projection (i.e. the line stands out and is more perceivable to the driver).


----------



## OnTheGreen (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID movement when going over bumps? (John Edward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Edward* »_Yeah my 7 month old oem hids do the same thing








It acts like the "blub" is loose.

Yep, same here. Guess its normal


----------

